
Why do we get fat? - sridca
https://blog.kilter.in/why-do-we-get-fat-c3945baf9034#.7snxujxz6
======
RichardHeart
I thought this was common knowledge. The desire to eat has been around for
many thousands of years, and for the vast majority of that time it's been much
safer to have extra fat on your body, than risk dying in a time when food was
more scarce. Since technology allowed food to become available and calorie
dense at a rate that evolution couldn't keep up with, people trend into being
fatter.

The process whereby fat people die earlier now is evolution selecting people
who have a better emotional attunement with the abundance of food that we have
now. It's similar how to without self driving cars, a few thousand years from
now, there'd be more people who were fearful of cars, because the selection
pressure of automotive deaths over time influences survival and replication.

Typed as I pedal on a bike for my 3750th mile in 150 days. I'd like to see
what a beach body feels like :)

